# My pond pics



## Barb (Jun 25, 2006)

I posted these in my intro, but maybe this is where I should have posted them instead?? I will just go ahead and post them here, too. :smile: 

I dug the whole pond entirely by myself. I'm not sure what was hardest, digging the hole (2 1/2' deep at it's deepest) or LINING it. OMG, that rubber liner was a challenge putting in that hole.  My husband was amazed at my pond, and has dragged anyone unfortunate enough to stop by into the backyard to see it. I am surprised, because he was against it at first. Now he loves it!

I don't have any recent pics of the pond, but here are some, to give you an idea of what I've got. People who've seen it after seeing pics always say it looks more natural and larger in real life. I hope it's okay to post the pics here:

My pond immediately after it was stocked with our fish, all nice and clear, not like now, lol









Our fish, four shubunkin:









About a month ago, the view from our deck. The water was still clear then.









Again, a month ago, with another of our two outdoor kitties. Neither cat has so far bothered the fish









My little guy. Don't worry, I never leave him unattended outdoors!!









One of the many Leopard frogs that moved right in:


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey, that is so nice! Now I want one, too!


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Very nice looking pond!  When I'm older and have a nice house, I'm lookin to get a koi pond.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Not too bad at all! thanks for sharing. Thought about installed a UV filter to help clear up the algae water?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow!!! That is absolutely fantastic! Your husband definitely _should_ be proud! Perhaps because I'm in the process of digging one, I understand how much work it is. I can't even imagine having to deal with the liner (I got the pre-formed pond). If mine comes out half as good as your pond, I'll be absolutely thrilled. Bravo!


----------



## ORCA. (Sep 27, 2005)

Kudo's to you that is a stunning pond, how many gallons 
does it hold?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

That is awesome!


----------



## Barb (Jun 25, 2006)

Thank you, everyone! I am not sure how many gallons it holds. It's about 5' x 7', ranging between 18" - 2 1/2' deep. I am thinking around 300. And my next filter and pump will most definitely have a UV filter with it!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow nice work! That looks amazing!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

Your husband let you do all the work? Shame on him. lol Nice pond.


----------

